# 9mm Self Defense Ammuition



## Silverbullit (May 18, 2014)

In my search for the most effective 9mm defensive ammo using the FBI & IWBA (International Wound Ballistic Association) guidelines with 10% organic bare gelatin & 4 layers of 16oz per sq yd denim. I take into account the “bounce-back” theory by using the Schwartz “Quantitative Ammunition Selection” mathematical formula to correct actual penetration depth. I was also looking for a velocity of 900 — 1100 FPS with a penetration of no less than 12” and no more than 18” and full expansion. I would never, ever use a FMJ/TMJ, especially 147gr, for self defense due to the inevitable over-penetration resulting in possible collateral damage.

The 9mm ammo selection for me in relevance to grains is as follows:

1. 90gr = Very Light
2. 95gr = Light
3. 115gr = Medium Light
4. 124gr = Medium Heavy
5. 147gr = Heavy

My top 3 popular defensive ammo is as follows in order:

1. Federal HST (not Hyda Shok) 124gr JHP
2. CorBon DPX 124gr JHP
3. Hornaday Custom XTP 124gr JHP

Honorable Mention:

1. Precision One 124gr JHP
2. Fiocchi Extrema 124gr JHP


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

You left off a load that has a great track record... was this deliberate? I speak of the Speer Gold Dot 124gr +P JHP. Also in the standard pressure and also available in 147gr. The Gold Dot bullet has proven itself many times to get the job done.*


* I also like the Federal HST 124gr +P. The HST in 9mm and .40S&W in its different offerins is a superior round for those new to all of this and confused by the many offerings.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

147 grain HSTs or Gold Dots here! When not available I get Golden Sabers and Hydra Shoks in the same weight unless we are in a shortage like two years ago.


----------



## Silverbullit (May 18, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> You left off a load that has a great track record... was this deliberate? I speak of the Speer Gold Dot 124gr +P JHP. Also in the standard pressure and also available in 147gr. The Gold Dot bullet has proven itself many times to get the job done.*
> 
> * I also like the Federal HST 124gr +P. The HST in 9mm and .40S&W in its different offerins is a superior round for those new to all of this and confused by the many offerings.


No, it wasn't deliberate. The Speer GD is indeed a superior round. As a matter of fact I probably would slip it into the 4th position.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I just generalize, and I don't over extend myself anymore, my mind is used up or sumthin'.
I know that Gold Dot, HydraShok & CorBon kick butt, because I have fired them into wet newspaper and such. 
Remington makes some good ammo too, in +P.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Ranger T, HST, and Golddot 124+p


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I admire your work and all test data is valuable but not a decisive choice maker. I think the choice of SD ammo involves much more than that...

Personally I think there are so many variables when TSHF that other than buying one of the top five self defense bullets, that's the least of your worries.

I promote:

1) Bullet placement. A .22 will work if you can get 100% bullet placement. Some magic bullet isn't going to make for my inability to hit a bull's ass. As proof I offer the story of LEOs firing 40 rounds and nobody got hurt.
2) Total reliability of that ammo IN *YOUR* GUN. If I can't stake my life my gun/bullet reliability, what's the point of how far it goes through some Swartz test?

I've had two brand name 1911's that just would not run with a particular brand name JHP ammo. Couldn't even make it though a full mag and I'm NOT talking about reloads. My personal CCWs over the years have had to proved them selves with at least 200 rounds of a chosen ammo before I carry. Expensive? Yup. So what?


----------

